# Inman/Anchor Line City of Rome



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone have photos of a museum model of the above mentioned liner? I would like to build a model of this ship, but I have been having trouble finding plan and profile drawings and model photos of this ship.

Fishjay (Lester)


----------



## NavArch (Jun 11, 2009)

*CITY OF ROME Models*

Attached are photos of two models. One, from the Science Museum in London, shows the ship in Inman colors. The other, from the Glasgow Museum, shows the ship in Anchor Line colors, but with the original barque rigging and single steam pipes on the stacks. I have several other photos of these models that were made for me by the respective museums. They cannot be published without permission from their sources.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Aren't they pretty looking models! Thanks for the posting.


----------

